
Malware gets an EULA - rms
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080428-malware-authors-turn-to-eulas-to-protect-their-work.html
======
rms
>Modern license agreements take a great deal of (deserved) fire for being
absurdly draconian, but even the likes of Adobe and Microsoft don't claim that
purchasing a version of their respective products locks the user into buying
future editions.

